# [SOLVED] Display Driver Bluescreen



## AliazAnon (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey guys.

Basically, I was playing Call of Duty 4, and I alt+tabbed out to change some music, and suddenly red zig-zag lines appeared all over my two monitors and my computer then proceeded to bluescreen and then restart.

I thought it was a blip, but it happened again, and then my computer failed to start up. Now my 1680x1050 (main monitor) does not display anything when i reboot, only my 1280x1024 (secondary monitor) displays my desktop. 

I recieved a message in the tray telling me that my Display Drivers has experienced an error, and then recovered, or something similar to this as i cannot recall exactly what it said.

I have not had the problem since my main monitor has stopped working, but the ordeal has left large vertical red bars on my 1280x1024.
This is the windows error report, after experiencing the bluescreen:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	116
BCP1:	889DE008
BCP2:	8F0F0DB0
BCP3:	C0000001
BCP4:	00000005
OS Version:	6_0_6000
Service Pack:	0_0

I don't really know how to fix this problem as i'm not great with tech support, wether it is a simple re-install of display drivers or something worse, I would appreciate any help you can give me.

I am running on:
OS Name	Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium
Version	6.0.6000 Build 6000
System Manufacturer	HP-Pavilion
System Model	FJ349AA-ABU m9277.uk-a
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 2400 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
SMBIOS Version	2.5
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.0.6000.16407"
Total Physical Memory	3,326.50 MB

P.S. System Restore did not work, I tried restoring to this morning and it did not change anything.

Any ideas?

AliazAnon


----------



## AliazAnon (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Display Driver Bluescreen*

Update:

I have tried un-installing and re-installing my graphics card drivers for my nVIDIA Geforce 9800 GT, and then re-installing them automatically and this has not fixed the problem.

I've unplugged my secondary monitor, and forced my computer to use my main one (1680x1050) which is now into a forced 600x800 resolution which I cannot change.

I can't see how re-installing my graphics card drivers manually will fix the issue now, but in my Device Manager window under Control Panel, my graphics card tab still has a small yellow exclamation mark icon on it, telling me that the problem must be with my graphics card.

I'm not sure what to do to fix this now, any help?


----------



## AliazAnon (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Display Driver Bluescreen*

Further Update:

My nVIDIA Geforce 9800 GT General tab is telling me:

"Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available."

When I click the Check for solutions button, I get a Microsoft window asking me to check for solutions online or not online. When i click check online, nothing happens and my system dosen't open an internet window.

The problem details are as follows:

Description:
Windows was able to successfully install device driver software, but the driver software encountered a problem when it tried to run. The problem code is 43.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	PnPDeviceProblemCode
Architecture:	x86
Hardware Id:	PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0601&SUBSYS_90171B0A&REV_A2
Setup class GUID:	{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
PnP problem code:	0000002B
Driver name:	nvlddmkm.sys
Driver version:	7.15.11.7556
Driver date:	04-17-2008
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Display Driver Bluescreen*

Hi the issue appears to be the video driver either look for a update or if that fails try a older version


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Display Driver Bluescreen*

Vista 32bit windows:

Go here for Graphics driver: Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_32bit_191.07_whql.html

Vista 64bit windows

Go here for graphics driver: Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_64bit_191.07_whql.html


----------



## AliazAnon (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Display Driver Bluescreen*



Riskyone101 said:


> Vista 32bit windows:
> 
> Go here for Graphics driver: Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_32bit_191.07_whql.html


After downloaded this, I clicked to open the file after attempting to unpack the file, I recieved this error message:

"The contents of this file cannot be unpacked. The executable you are attempting to run has been corrupted. Please obtain another copy of the file, verify it's integrity, and try again."

Today I took my PC into the local service shop, and they told me that my GPU has most likley overheated and simply broke, which means that i will have to buy a completley new card seeming as my warrenty for this card ran out a few months ago.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Display Driver Bluescreen*

Well firstly you got a bad download there if it said it was corrupted.

Now on the graphic card issue yes it mat be very well no good, but why not try it in another computer just to see what it does?....this would just be for you to verify the card personally so you would know for sure that it is no good.


----------



## AliazAnon (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Display Driver Bluescreen*

Alright. I tried it in my parent's PPC and got the same result, therefore I guess it's a duff card

Rats, oh well, gives me an excuse to buy a ATI 4890 HD ;D

Cheers for trying guys.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Display Driver Bluescreen*

Sure your welcome.

You can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty, unless there is anything else we can help you with?


----------

